# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Geopereerde penis

## Markth

Hallo allemaal,

veel mensen worden wegens hun geloof besneden en hebben daarom ook een andere vorm penis dan de (normale) penis. Ik heb ook een andere penis dan (normale) penissen, omdat ik geopereerd moest worden als baby (weet ik niks van:P). Ik vraag me af hoe een echte volgroeide stijve besneden/geopereerde penis eruitziet.. Misschien verwacht een meisje dit niet en zal ze schrikken?

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Markth

Hoi Sylvia,

prachtig voorbeeld, die van mij ziet er uit zoals die rechtse, de voorhuid is verkort, maar ik heb verder geen idee wat ze nou precies gedaan hebben. Durf ik niet te vragen en hoef ik eigenlijk ook niet te weten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Is het zo dat een besneden penis korter is?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Markth,

Het is niet zo dat een besneden penis korter is hoor! Soms lijkt het zo omdat bij onbesneden penissen de voorhuid over de eikel hangt. Veel vrouwen vinden een kale eikel (dus wat jij hebt met de verkorte voorhuid) veel mooier dan een onbesneden penis!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Markth

Dat is mooi dan! :Big Grin: 

Weet bedankt Sylvia  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Graag gedaan!  :Smile:

----------

